# Shadow Valley Cemetery 2022



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

We were able to capture our yard by drone again this year - I really like the swooping in/out pan shots.






Check out the slightly longer 2021 on my YouTube page as well.

500 T-O-Ts for us this year with no wind and 65F - was awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a treat. Enjoyed every bit of this set up. And those Nurses!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a cool way to capture video for a display! I see you got one of AtmosFX’s newest projections - ghostly pets - looks good!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I have just now sat down to look at everyone's cool yard haunt ( ie...looking to steal ideas for next year) and this is the best setup I have seen so far. You can tell you put a buttload of hours into creating this beauty of a haunt. I love it all. The drone aerial presentation is awesome and your editing is no slouch, either. Just getting started, but my first Blue Ribbon for what I have seen so far.


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

SCEYEDOC said:


> Wow, I have just now sat down to look at everyone's cool yard haunt ( ie...looking to steal ideas for next year) and this is the best setup I have seen so far. You can tell you put a buttload of hours into creating this beauty of a haunt. I love it all. The drone aerial presentation is awesome and your editing is no slouch, either. Just getting started, but my first Blue Ribbon for what I have seen so far.


Right on, I really appreciate the kind words. It is a ton of work (but something I keep trying to grow every year). This fall was so nice in North Dakota (60s throughout, little wind, and no rain). It was awesome. Thanks again for the comments!


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

Here are some day-time photos.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Good gosh. With the lights on, you can see how much time you really put in the details to make it seem so realistic. I was impressed with just the night shots. These pics are amazing. You make us all want to up our game. Thanks again for sharing.


----------

